# Tweeter to Crossover or Not



## WAYNES WORLD (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello,
I’m a newbie here and I need some advice on my car system. I already have the following items and my question is related as to the need of a crossover or more specifically how do I wire the tweeters? The speakers and tweeters came with a little ”box” that the wires feed in and out of but the instructions are simply a sheet of pictures and no information as to what the box is or does. 
My thought was to run them in parallel with the 42.9i 4" 2 Way Speakers but I’m not sure and I don’t want to mess something up or have a poor sounding system. If I do need a crossover or any additional components please recommend accordingly. If I use a crossover do I wire it between the head unit and the HED3400.2 amp or between the amp and speakers? I have seen wiring diagrams showing both ways. Obviously I am by no means an audio engineer! I am building a 66 Dodge Coronet and this will be hidden so the car appears stock that is why I’m using the marine head unit with the remote. Also would you recommend any type of fuse in-line with the tweeters to protect them? I’m sure my questions sound elementary but I go back to the days when Jensen Coaxial speakers were high end.
Thank for all your help.
Wayne
Speakers:
Infinity Kappa 692.9i 6" x 9" 2-way Kappa Series Car Speakers (6929i)
Infinity Kappa 42.9i 4" 2 Way Speakers
Infinity 109T 1--Inch Edge-Driven UHF Dome Tweeter
Subwoofer:
Rockford Fosgate P3SD4-10 Punch P3S 10-Inch 4-Ohm DVC Shallow Subwoofer
Amps:
CERWIN VEGA HED3600.2 600-Watt 600W 2-Channel 80X2 4-Ohm Power Amplifier
CERWIN VEGA HED3400.2 400-Watt 400W 2CH, 60X24 Power Amplifier
Cerwin Vega HED31000.1D 1000W HED Series Class D Car Audio Amplifier
Head Unit:
JBL MBB2020 AM/FM/Bluetooth Black Box System w/MC20B Face


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

You're right, those pictures do suck. That small box looks to be the crossover, and appears it is pre-wired to the speaker? I've only ever owned one set of coaxials years ago. From memory the crossover was very simple, it wouldn't surprise me if it was just a capacitor for the tweeter and natural roll off for the mid. Someone correct me if I'm wrong with this. 

Being a passive crossover, it goes between the amp and the speaker. The only passive crossover I've seen to go between the HU and amp are those FMOD things, but I've never used them. 

You won't need to use a fuse inline with the tweeters.

If you plan to parallel the two sets of speakers, make sure your amps are stable at 1 Ohm. Those are both 2 Ohm speaker sets, according to the website.

One more thing: being a newbie here, it can be difficult to navigate all of these sub-forums. Most questions can be asked in the "General" section. 

Party on, Wayne!


----------

